# Wrist braces illegal



## frosty2

I am given to understand that wrist braces are illegal in some countries and US states. Has anybody ever heard the governments reasons for this. This thread is NOT about the merits of wrist braces.
frosty2


----------



## Henry the Hermit

frosty2 said:


> I am given to understand that wrist braces are illegal in some countries and US states. Has anybody ever heard the governments reasons for this. This thread is NOT about the merits of wrist braces.
> frosty2


Since when does the government need a rational reason for passing a law?


----------



## harpersgrace

Generally speaking, during the sixties and seventies the power of the wristrocket was exagerated, while the non wristbrace slingshot were treated as toys, add to that a lot of morons commiting vandalism and presto, wristbrace slingshots are weapons, non-wristbrace are toys, ban the weapons not the toys...My worry is now that the ridiculusness of that is known and just how powerful non-wristbrace slingshots is being broadcast on the internet it wont be long before non-wristbrace slingshots become resticted as well.


----------



## ZDP-189

It is hard to legislate around slingshots. No doubt there was some media outcry against someone shooting something or someone with a slingshot and the legislature realised they can't differentiate powerful slingshots based on kinetic energy because that depends on lots of factors like whether the original bands were used, the weight of the projectile, length of draw, the ambient temperature and humidity and possibly even the release technique. Rather than set up a climate controlled testing lab dedicated to slingshots, it's a lot lazier to legislate on design features. The wrist brace is a feature that enables the shooting of stronger bands so that was banned.

Of course when the legislation was enacted they probably didn't count on people to invent slinghots with better rubber, flatbands, butterfly bands, low forks, back of hand braces or have sufficient strength to make wrist braces moot and then certainly didn't expect the information to spread at the speed of a viral video of a homemade toy destroying human body analogues. I imagine those countries will eventually cotton on and level a complete ban.

This is no criticism of Jörg and I remain a big fan of him and his channel and I don't think that alone will make much of a difference to legislation. There's so much easily accessible information out there and the German slingshot scene remains so vibrant that it's probably just a small factor.


----------



## JoergS

Well, the ban came when news magazines wrote about demonstrants shooting with braced slingshots against armored police squads and the cops were very much afraid. Nobody got hurt, but they broke some equipment, like helmet vizors and so on.

This was an embarrasment to the government so they banned the wrist braces. Banning slingshots would have upset the general population as almost every German boy had a slingshot at some point. Gun laws only work when the majority of voters are not affected, everybody hates loosing something. It is OK if some weirdos loose their toys, though.

The government wants one thing more than anything else: To be reelected. They do not act if acting means loosing, not winning votes.

I have said it several times now and i say it again: My videos won't change a thing. But if some a.....e commits crimes with a slingshot and the press picks that up, then they will react.

But I would expect that they would prohibit carrying and shooting a slingshot in public, while owning one and shooting it within your fenced premises would still be OK. They have done that with other weapons already.


----------



## NaturalFork

It is simply asinine. To think someone can own a compound bow and even a compound crossbow and even a handgun!!!!!!!!!! but not own a wrist braced slingshot. I am glad I live in the great state of New Hampshire where these are legal. You can make a sling-x bow, but you cannot shoot a wrist braced sling? Lawmakers need to re-evaluate the situation.

I am sick of big government trying to dictate where and when I take a piss. Sorry to get political but it pisses me off.


----------



## JoergS

RecurveMaster said:


> I am sick of big government trying to dictate where and when I take a piss. Sorry to get political but it pisses me off.


Dead on, RecurveMaster.

Remember: You are not responsible for the state the world is in. But you are responsible if it stays that way.

If everybody who feels that way would stand up and fight, then there would be no such ridiculous situation. In the US, the NRA and other groups do a pretty good job, that is partly the reason for the better situation the US is in. But here in Germany, there is no lobby. People stay quite in fear that standing up for their rights may make things worse.

Jörg


----------



## joseph_curwen

In France, you can own any type of slingshots, but you can't go out with them.

To be more precise, you can't go out with a "competition slingshot". But the definition of "competition slingshot" is not given.









The law was taken during seventies, as slingshot were involved in riots.

By chance, news media are more concerned by shotguns shot against police force nowadays, by far more sensational...

Sure a wooden fork is considered as a toy, and a slingshot equiped with butterfly bands will be considered completely inofensive by those who never heard about that style.

Another thing is that not many young people use slingshots in our developped countries, they are more concerned by PS3 or X-Box. Look at this forum, not many kids.
As a kid, i made some bad things with my wrist rocket, but i was a kid...


----------



## joseph_curwen

JoergS said:


> I am sick of big government trying to dictate where and when I take a piss. Sorry to get political but it pisses me off.


Dead on, RecurveMaster.

Remember: You are not responsible for the state the world is in. But you are responsible if it stays that way.

If everybody who feels that way would stand up and fight, then there would be no such ridiculous situation. In the US, the NRA and other groups do a pretty good job, that is partly the reason for the better situation the US is in. But here in Germany, there is no lobby. People stay quite in fear that standing up for their rights may make things worse.

Jörg
[/quote]

Jörg, this is a shortcut i take, but taking the NRA as an example is not appropriate to our activity. Guns business represent a lot of money, not slingshots. And i think that US beeing in better situation, well, it is only an opinion


----------



## ZDP-189

That post fills me with hope, Joseph. You're right. Most kids of the age that would cause a nusiance are not interested in slingshots as much as we were when we were young.

I'm still concerned that adults intent on civil unrest may pick slingshots as a symbol or a tool and bring down the wrath of the legislature upon us, but after that they shall have to ban cobblestones and scaffolding.


----------



## Dayhiker

So, Joerg, you think the NRA is making America a better place, huh? Wish you could come and live in one of our big cities.


----------



## dgui

Some apparently lack understanding creating a law when infact they ought to encourage wrist braces since it limits the shooter to mostly not hitting the target. They are cumbersome and are not easily concealed and they make you shoot from bad to worse. In my opinion .


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hmmmm, Joseph, what countries do you consider developed? -- Tex


----------



## joseph_curwen

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hmmmm, Joseph, what countries do you consider developed? -- Tex


Those where you have more chances to find a Mc Donald, a bank or a telecom dealer than to find a good baker or a good butcher, and where all efforts are done to hide the increasing pauverty








I live in one of them, maybe not the worst, but not to be proud of these days...
Is my answer correct Tex?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

That is a pretty good answer I guess. I just wanted to be sure that I did not live in a non-developed country Joseph. -- Tex


----------



## Sam

This perplexed me also, until I realised that the people who bring in this bullsh!t bureaucracy actually know nothing of what they are supposedly 'controlling'; take for example the fact that here in the UK if I want to buy an air rifle which outputs 12.01 ft/lb of muzzle energy I need to apply for a _Firearms Certificate _as said air rifle would constitute a _Section 1 Firearm _yet you could buy a tactical hunting crossbow producing >150 ft/lb and it doesn't require any registration whatsoever.









Oh and don't even get me started on our pistol laws!







Our own pistol shooting Olympic team can't even legally train in the [email protected] country they're supposed to be representing - imagine how disenfranchised they must feel!









...Oh I can't recall any cases of anyone going on a shooting spree with an Olympic target pistol!


----------



## Sam

_*PS:* Gun crime is ubiquitous in London, with shootings every other day, illegally owned pistols (which are abundant and very affordable,) constitute the weapons used for >99% of these shootings._


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Sam

NoSugarRob said:


> the pope came to the uk the other day and said it was like arriving in a third world country...... saw that on the news.


It wasn't the Pope, it was one of his subordinates and the statement that guy made was really ignorant...


----------



## harpersgrace

Tex-Shooter said:


> That is a pretty good answer I guess. I just wanted to be sure that I did not live in a non-developed country Joseph. -- Tex


Not yet Tex, but they are working on it...


----------



## joseph_curwen

harpersgrace said:


> That is a pretty good answer I guess. I just wanted to be sure that I did not live in a non-developed country Joseph. -- Tex


Not yet Tex, but they are working on it...
[/quote]


----------



## dgui

Sam you live in a very Progressive Country you know, Civilized . After all no one wants to be in a Lawless Society . So all of the Law Abiding people are the ones that are restained . The criminal element are able to manuver around these restrictions. Of course I say this because our governments are radically changing before our very eyes and we are more than just physically disarmed so that we accept whatever is coming down the pike.


----------



## Jaybird

The USA still has more freedoms that any country in the world.We have some politicians trying to change that.Our government is by the people for the people.We the people are not going to let them change that.


----------



## dragonmaster

what happened to sling shots


----------



## ZDP-189

USA is not a Third World country. It's in the New World. Seeing as it was labelled as such centuries ago, let's simply refer to it as a 'Second World' country.


----------



## JoergS

Does the NRA make the US a better place?

Well, for me it does. I like guns and a law that prohibits me from owning them limits me in my personal freedom. The NRA has contributed maintaining a liberal gun law in the US.

A country that gives me the freedom I want is a better place in my book.

Jörg


----------



## ARB

Sam said:


> This perplexed me also, until I realised that the people who bring in this bullsh!t bureaucracy actually know nothing of what they are supposedly 'controlling'; take for example the fact that here in the UK if I want to buy an air rifle which outputs 12.01 ft/lb of muzzle energy I need to apply for a _Firearms Certificate _as said air rifle would constitute a _Section 1 Firearm _yet you could buy a tactical hunting crossbow producing >150 ft/lb and it doesn't require any registration whatsoever.


If you think that's bad the situation in one of the UK's closest neighbours (Ireland) is much worse. Any airgun over 1 joule (that's around 0.7 ft/lbs) is a firearm and needs a firearms certificate. Any crossbow of any poundage needs a firearms certificate. In theory bows and slingshots could also be classed as firearms based on a part of the legislation about "lethal wepons". But because they are not specifically named in legislation (unlike crossbows and air guns) in practice they are unregulated - for now.


----------



## Sam

JoergS said:


> Does the NRA make the US a better place?
> 
> Well, for me it does. I like guns and a law that prohibits me from owning them limits me in my personal freedom. The NRA has contributed maintaining a liberal gun law in the US.
> 
> A country that gives me the freedom I want is a better place in my book.
> 
> Jörg


I agree with you whole-heartedly mate, the USA is far from perfect but I value my freedom very highly. I plan to emigrate to the US when I'm qualified in a profession.


----------



## joseph_curwen

JoergS said:


> Does the NRA make the US a better place?
> 
> Well, for me it does. I like guns and a law that prohibits me from owning them limits me in my personal freedom. The NRA has contributed maintaining a liberal gun law in the US.
> 
> A country that gives me the freedom I want is a better place in my book.
> 
> Jörg


Well, when i hear "NRA" it allways remind me this movie


----------



## Sam

joseph_curwen said:


> Does the NRA make the US a better place?
> 
> Well, for me it does. I like guns and a law that prohibits me from owning them limits me in my personal freedom. The NRA has contributed maintaining a liberal gun law in the US.
> 
> A country that gives me the freedom I want is a better place in my book.
> 
> Jörg


Well, when i hear "NRA" it allways remind me this movie








[/quote]
That was a truly despicable act - the exact opposite of what the_ NRA _stand for. Mass shootings still occur over here where gun laws are very draconian, only this yeah a piece of excrement called Derrick Bird went on a killing spree with two legally owned firearms...


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## Dayhiker

No wrist braces in some places
No slingshots in all cases
Where I live
I wish I could make one
And home I could take one
But. . .


----------



## Sam

.


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## Dayhiker

That's gonna raise some eyebrows!

Sam: another empty post??? I wonder what you said this time? Control y'self mate!


----------



## harpersgrace

Aww never mind.....
otherwise Dayhiker will be going to get me my meds again..


----------



## Dayhiker

Hey Harp, can I get some off ya?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

JoergS said:


> Does the NRA make the US a better place?
> 
> Well, for me it does. I like guns and a law that prohibits me from owning them limits me in my personal freedom. The NRA has contributed maintaining a liberal gun law in the US.
> 
> A country that gives me the freedom I want is a better place in my book.
> 
> Jörg


The NRA has been roundly and unfairly (IMO) demonized in the press and by Democrats for many years. The only reason the NRA got involved in politics is to preserve those freedoms which would have been long ago removed without the opposition to gun control from NRA and other groups.

What many people fail to realize is that the vast majority of gun crime is committed by people who are already breaking laws regarding possession and carrying of firearms. Someone who is going to use a weapon to hurt or kill someone else is hardly going to be deterred by a law against possessing a gun. Panama has very strict gun control laws, and the only people who have been inconvienced by them are the law-abiding folks like me who wait up to 18 months for government approval to buy a shotgun. Criminals have no waiting periods, no background checks, no psychiatric evaluations, and their guns are not registered. Not surprisingly, stricter gun control laws have done nothing to halt the increase in violent crime.


----------



## NaturalFork

All lawmakers would need to legalize wrist braces again would be some of Joergs videos. It is pretty clear a highly powerful slingshot can be made without the need for a wristbrace.

Making these illegal is very strange to me.


----------



## Dayhiker

Henry,
Don't really want to talk guns. I don't own any. But the problem with the NRA is that there are demagogues in the Republican party who repeatedly and falsely claim that the Democrats are coming after everybody's guns. And all the one-issue voters get duped into voting for candidates who definitely don't act in their best interest. And the NRA even defends barely controlled ownership of assault weapons in this the most violent of all modern industrialized countries.
That's all I'll say because I don't want to talk politics either.


----------



## Sam

Dayhiker said:


> All lawmakers would need to legalize wrist braces again would be some of Joergs videos. It is pretty clear a highly powerful slingshot can be made without the need for a wristbrace.
> 
> Making these illegal is very strange to me.


Unfortunately mate I think it would have the exact opposite effect...









Regardless, as I have said before: even if slingshots are outlawed in the UK* I shan't have my rights infringed! *







Banning anything as simple as a slingshot is stupid anyway as they're incredibly easy to make, I mean take for example that the ownership of a knife is obviously illegal in a British or American prison - that doesn't stop the felons bootlegging or making them though does it!


----------



## mr.joel

Henry in Panama said:


> I am given to understand that wrist braces are illegal in some countries and US states. Has anybody ever heard the governments reasons for this. This thread is NOT about the merits of wrist braces.
> frosty2


Since when does the government need a rational reason for passing a law?
[/quote]
The rational reason(from the gov'ts perspective)is because THEIR slingshot is bigger than YOURS!...they intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Sam

mr.joel said:


> I am given to understand that wrist braces are illegal in some countries and US states. Has anybody ever heard the governments reasons for this. This thread is NOT about the merits of wrist braces.
> frosty2


Since when does the government need a rational reason for passing a law?
[/quote]
The rational reason(from the gov'ts perspective)is because THEIR slingshot is bigger than YOURS!...they intend to keep it that way.
[/quote]
Very true. If your government won't let you own a firearm why should you let them?


----------



## ZDP-189

Sam said:


> I merely stated some facts about the Pope, but realised they could easily offend the ignorant, so I prudently withdrew them.


The luxury of an on-line forum is you can sit back and think first about the impact of your words rather than have to keep deleting your posts.


----------



## Sam

Here's my favourite quote on the topic of banning weapons:

_"False is the idea of utility that sacrifices a thousand real advantages for one imaginary or trifling inconvenience; that would take fire from men because it burns, and water because one may drown in it; that has no remedy for evils except destruction. The laws that forbid the carrying of arms are laws of such a nature. They disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes."_

_*-- Cesare Beccaria*_


----------



## Dayhiker

Now can we talk slingshots please?


----------



## joseph_curwen

ZDP-189 said:


> I merely stated some facts about the Pope, but realised they could easily offend the ignorant, so I prudently withdrew them.


The luxury of an on-line forum is you can sit back and think first about the impact of your words rather than have to keep deleting your posts.
[/quote]

There is a bunch of wise men here, anyone should profit









(Hope my english is correct







)


----------



## joseph_curwen

Dayhiker said:


> Now can we talk slingshots please?


Thanks


----------



## harpersgrace

Dayhiker said:


> Now can we talk slingshots please?


Ditto!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

harpersgrace said:


> Now can we talk slingshots please?


Ditto!!!!
[/quote]

I thought we were talking slingshots? Did I miss something?


----------



## Dayhiker

RecurveMaster said:


> Now can we talk slingshots please?


Ditto!!!!
[/quote]

I thought we were talking slingshots? Did I miss something?
[/quote]

Apparently.


----------



## Itamar J

joseph_curwen said:


> Another thing is that not many young people use slingshots in our developped countries, they are more concerned by PS3 or X-Box. Look at this forum, not many kids.
> As a kid, i made some bad things with my wrist rocket, but i was a kid...


im one of those 
not too many kids 
oh man i forgot too review the pickle fork!!(im on it)


----------



## frosty2

I see that we have moved into a the general area of government control of weapons in general. Wrist braced slingshots used by people protesting the government -- government must stop. Assault weapons are too much like the governments weapons -- the government must stop. I hope I never live in a country where the government has an effective monopoly on the use of force. That will be a country without freedom or inalienable rights. Freedom is messy, difficult and at times brutal. Police states are safe and well organized. I will take freedom, organize my own life and provide my own security while helping other freedom loving people do the same. Remember, many times more people have been killed by governments in this century than by criminals -- individual violence is always preferable to collective violence.

Banning wrist-braced slingshots is just another example the government keeping us in our place. Just like when they banned switchblades after a couple congress critters saw "West Side Story." The government must make us docile sheep and easy to fleece. Those who disagree... well... As punishment watch "V for Vendetta" 5 times, 2 John Wayne movies and "West Side Story."
frosty2


----------



## colt

this reminds me of a news article that was posted on a largely american based firearm forum. the article was about how an english man that found a .22lr round on his door mat and a huge frenzy came of it. it is just insanity to hear about this living as a texan where the right to protect yourself is secured through law. i spend much of my time thinking about how free i am and how weaponology is only getting better, yet governments the world over are slowly reducing it's citizens to more and more weapon restrictions. I get so angry when i think about presidents like jimmy carter, bill clinton, and sir barrack obama getting elected and limiting our rights. and then i look at my european and asian counterparts and i see just how bottled and boxed the human race has become. it's a slingshot! hardly the most deadly weapon avalible. joerg's metal leg powered monster doesn't even match a muzzle loading rifle! i'm not satisfied.


----------



## JoergS

OK, let us assume that we would all live in a country where there is NO weapon control legislation. You can make or buy any kind of weapon, and shoot it in your back yard if you want. No difference between slingshots and guns, legally.

What would you do? Forget slingshots and shoot guns?

I would not do that. I love my slingshots because they have fascinating advantages over firearms.

It is easy to design and make them at home.
They do not cost a lot of money. Neither does the ammo. 
They are silent and shooting them doesn't stink (burnt gunpowder is not exactly perfume).
Shooting slingshots is a workout, keeps you fit.

And there is no gun forum that is like the slingshot forum, after all!

Having said that, I would OF COURSE also design and shoot firearms - they have advantages over slingshots, naturally.

The design part is what I miss most. I have many ideas about designing and making firearms, but here the German law is strict. Getting a license to make firearms requires you to go through an apprenticeship and then on to obtain a master gunmaker degree. We are talking probably 10 years of education. It is too late for me to take that route.

Jörg

PS: Do go back to slingshots and the main topic, the ban for braces is not hard for me. I don't really need or even like braces. In case they would be legal, I would make a few of them but the majority of my frames would not have braces. They are bulky and not needed if the slingshot is designed right. Can you imagine what braces would do to, say, Dan's beautiful Scallops frame?

I see braces a bit like training wheels on bikes. Great for beginners, but you want to loose them as soon as possible.


----------



## frosty2

JoergS said:


> OK, let us assume that we would all live in a country where there is NO weapon control legislation. You can make or buy any kind of weapon, and shoot it in your back yard if you want. No difference between slingshots and guns, legally.
> 
> What would you do? Forget slingshots and shoot guns?
> 
> I would not do that. I love my slingshots because they have fascinating advantages over firearms.
> 
> It is easy to design and make them at home.
> They do not cost a lot of money. Neither does the ammo.
> They are silent and shooting them doesn't stink (burnt gunpowder is not exactly perfume).
> Shooting slingshots is a workout, keeps you fit.
> 
> And there is no gun forum that is like the slingshot forum, after all!
> 
> Having said that, I would OF COURSE also design and shoot firearms - they have advantages over slingshots, naturally.
> 
> The design part is what I miss most. I have many ideas about designing and making firearms, but here the German law is strict. Getting a license to make firearms requires you to go through an apprenticeship and then on to obtain a master gunmaker degree. We are talking probably 10 years of education. It is too late for me to take that route.
> 
> Jörg
> 
> PS: Do go back to slingshots and the main topic, the ban for braces is not hard for me. I don't really need or even like braces. In case they would be legal, I would make a few of them but the majority of my frames would not have braces. They are bulky and not needed if the slingshot is designed right. Can you imagine what braces would do to, say, Dan's beautiful Scallops frame?
> 
> I see braces a bit like training wheels on bikes. Great for beginners, but you want to loose them as soon as possible.


Yes Jorg I agree we shoot slingshots because we want to, NOT as a firearm substitute. Slingshots provide many pleasures in shooting, tinkering and experimenting. I have gotten away from my wrist braced SS toward the pocketable variety but I'm sure a lot of that is just the newness of the designs on the market. I grew up with the "Wrist Rockets'" that's what all of my buddies had. I don't dislike any style of SS. Slingshots are just another area that Big Brother government needs to keep it's nose out of.
frosty2
P.S. Jorg, I love the smell of gunpowder... and Hoppes #9


----------



## ZDP-189

JoergS said:


> PS: Do go back to slingshots and the main topic, the ban for braces is not hard for me. I don't really need or even like braces. In case they would be legal, I would make a few of them but the majority of my frames would not have braces. They are bulky and not needed if the slingshot is designed right. Can you imagine what braces would do to, say, Dan's beautiful Scallops frame?


Ah, the Mark II







Thanks for the compliment.

Actually, I _am_ planning a frame design with a wrist brace, or at least a required retaining lanyard. It's not to control excessive power, steady poor dynamics, or make up for lack of skill, but to transfer the centre of thrust from the finger knuckles and thumb-forefinger web to the centre of the palm and make for a more lively (as opposed to more steady) grip. But yes, I agree that wrist braces are by and large redundant if you have your dynamics right. If the designer does several faux-pas like the 80's designs and combine heavy tubes with high forks, a heavy pouch flying through the forks and a fork extension, then yes, the only way a mortal can shoot it is to depend on a wrist brace.


----------



## colt

i don't view sling shots as a firearms substitute. i was intending to relate governmental restriction of catapaults to other weapons. even if you don't like them, who's to say you can't own a braced slingshot? this was my point. also as fit as i am, i would definately benefit from a wrist brace. i can pull an 80# bow without a hitch. a problem arises when a torquing stress is applied on the wrist. while i can pull hefty bows, with slingshots i am somewhat limited because i don't have wrist bones of steel. my pulling power is limited by rotational joint pain, not muscular strength. a wrist brace essentially turns rotational force into a "straight back" pressure.

ps. my favorite smells come from shooting, brewing beer, grilling, and racing.


----------



## ZDP-189

Colt, try an EPS, a T1, Dayhiker, or a PS-1, fish Hunter etc. If you haven't already. Their low forks considerably reduce wrist strain and can comfortably shoow hunter bands. The limiting factor is the for hand elbow, no longer the wrist or grip.


----------



## Jaybird

If you are a law abiding citizen you can still own any type of firearm.and that is the way it should be.You can buy a 20mm rifle if you want.They are 7'long and cost about $20,ooo.20mm rifle,thats right up Jorgs alley.Don't ask why any one would want a 20mm.maybe they just like to here it go BANG.


----------



## Jaybird

Sam
That is one of the smartest things you have said.Get a good education so you can support yourself,and while you are still young come across the pond.You will not regret it.


----------



## ZDP-189

Then when you retire, move to Cambodia where there are no effective gun laws, but they have spicy food, beaches and hotties aplenty and your retirement dollars go a long way to procuring all the aforementioned.


----------



## joseph_curwen

ZDP-189 said:


> Then when you retire, move to Cambodia where there are no effective gun laws, but they have spicy food, beaches and hotties aplenty and your retirement dollars go a long way to procuring all the aforementioned.


i keep that in mind


----------



## NoSugarRob

!


----------



## Sam

NoSugarRob said:


> get the education Sam, It may not do you much good (job wise) in the uk but you could indeed travel. you come across as very inteligent to me mate and the world rewards the inteligent...... if you go to Cambodia take me with you cos i so need a hottie right now....... oh yes, oh yes indeed. lol you'll notice i didnt use the spell checker this time on the word inteligent........ I work for a cleaning company doing the local supermarket. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, GET THE EDUCATION MAN !!!!!


Mate, there's nothing wrong with working in a supermarket - I work as a Lifeguard and routinely get treated like sh!t - you wouldn't believe the amount of times I've politely informed parents of the pool's rules - which are always clearly displayed on multiple signs situated around the pool-side - who are blatantly flagging the rules only to have them patronize me and continue to openly disobey the rules. They are almost always white, middle class professionals who assume that just because I work for a "lowly" £6.00/hour that I'm of less intelligence than them. When actually, statistically speaking they're almost definitely not!


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> Then when you retire, move to Cambodia where there are no effective gun laws, but they have spicy food, beaches and hotties aplenty and your retirement dollars go a long way to procuring all the aforementioned.


I'll have to remember that!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

The law on wrist braces, and any other law, can be reduced thusly, I feel; people who want to break the law, have almost nothing stopping them, if they are prepared to deal with the consequences. When it comes to freedom, none of us can escape the bonds of our mortal form, so none of us are free within that; and when it comes to one land being more free than another, if it can feed me, water me and shelter me, then they wil have to kill me to stop me, and that may prove harder than the law allows. (just look at Raul Moat) The people decide, not the government.


----------



## haertig

I think the folks that define slingshots as dangerous because of wrist braces are of the same mentality as the folks who define an "assault weapon" because it has a bayonet lug on the barrel. Has anyone actually heard of a bayonetting since World War I? Some laws, and the people who make them, are just stupid.


----------



## Steve32

JoergS said:


> 'RecurveMaster' said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sick of big government trying to dictate where and when I take a piss. Sorry to get political but it pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead on, RecurveMaster.
> 
> Remember: You are not responsible for the state the world is in. But you are responsible if it stays that way.
> 
> If everybody who feels that way would stand up and fight, then there would be no such ridiculous situation. In the US, the NRA and other groups do a pretty good job, that is partly the reason for the better situation the US is in. But here in Germany, there is no lobby. People stay quite in fear that standing up for their rights may make things worse.
> 
> Jörg
Click to expand...

The problem is abuse. One sensational case of abuse always outweighs thousands of silent good people. I in my home state of Maryland, we have the oldest conservation laws in the country.

This is true because we have some of the greatest abuse of the animals and fish by poachers, or others using destructive or unethical means of harvesting animals for commercial purposes. We have wars with neighboring states over these issues.

There is fear that slingshots can present a great danger of this type of abuse. They are silent, and sometimes deadly, but often result in wounded animals, that the shooter doesn't follow up with, and kill humanely. I am watching a YouTube video right now that embarrasses me for the tiny sing birds and wounded squirrels that are shown. I have hunted for over 60 years with gun, bow, and slingshot. I am a life member of the NRA. I am sick of seeing unprepared, either emotionally, skillfully, or intellectually, "hunters" bragging about this kind of slob behavior.

The laws restricting what weapons we can use or carry are the result of having too many untrustworthy jerks showing off bad behavior, and hurting the rest of us.

I didn't plan this rant, but the video of grown men wounding and refusing to finish off animals due to lack of skill or guts enough to break a squirrel's neck just pisses me off too much.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Fowler

Slingshot hunting is illegal hear in Maine. Id like to do something about that. No idea where to even start, but it cant be that hard to get something like that changed.


----------

